# How Many days can you hunt a dog



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am planning on grouse hunting this whole up coming week. I have a Brittany and was planning on hunting the dog a full day monday, full day wednesday, full friday and full saturday. I typically hunt the dog all day every saturday. I was wondering how much is too much for the dog. What do you guys think? I was also wondering if I could squeeze in a half day hunt on tuesday.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will put this into perspective. If you train your dog like a marathon runner it can run a marathon, if you train it for a 100 meter dash it can maybe run a 200 then die off.

I can't sit here and say YES your dog can do it! Run that thing for an hour EVERY day in the summer. I would do this by jumping on your bike. Use a speedometer thing that you can put on it. Increase speed; kind of make workouts for your dog. If your dog can run an hour during the summer it by hunting season it will be ready!

If you hunt your dog only one day a week then take a week trip after 12 hours of hunting it will be tired. I would run that dog a couple days after you get back, maybe say on Tuesday - Thursday. You will have to do some work to get it ready, but it can be done! It looks like you are planning lots of rest for your dog, which is good. I however at times don't even do that. There are some days where they will hunt a week straight.

I hope this helps some. Your dog could probably hunt the days you planned without training, but the dog will not hunt to its full potential!

Mike


----------

